# Problem mit eclipse 3.2.1



## Campino (10. Okt 2006)

hi, 

also, ich habe auf die aktuelle eclipse-version 3.2.1 upgedatet. Ganz normal indem ich das Archiv voneclipse.org über die alte Version drüber entpackt habe, wie immer. Öffnen usw. vom alten Workspace geht auch problemlos, nur kann eclipse nichts speichern, weder geänderte Source-Dateien noch den Workspace...es kommt beim speichern von Source-Dateien folgendes: 


> Save
> Failed: org.eclipse.core.internal.localstore.HistoryStroe2.<init>(Lorg/eclipse/core/internal/resources/Workspace;Loorg/eclipse/core/runtime/IPath;I)V



Und beim beenden von eclipse: 



> Problems occured while trying to save the state of the workbench.
> 
> (Im "Details"-Fenster)
> Internal Error
> org.eclipse.core.internal.localstore.HistoryStroe2.<init>(Lorg/eclipse/core/internal/resources/Workspace;Loorg/eclipse/core/runtime/IPath;I)V



Woran liegt das und, noch wichtiger, wie bekomme ich das weg. 

Ich bedanke mich schonmal im vorraus, 
campino


----------



## Wildcard (10. Okt 2006)

Über das alte Verzeichnis drüberkopieren ist *nicht* 'ganz normal'. Entpack Eclipse in ein neues Verzeichnis, oder lösch das alte vorher.


----------



## byte (11. Okt 2006)

OT: Was hat sich in 3.2.1 denn gegenüber 3.2 geändert? Finde dazu irgendwie keine Infos im Netz.


----------

